# To all those finding mother's day hard 2009



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*As Many of us are aware Mothers day  is particular hard, 
compared to all the other holidays there are. *
That's because it reminds us of what we don't have, or are trying to achieve,
some of us may have been pregnant and had that chance of being a mummy taken from us to soon,
or we may even have lost our own Mothers or in my case Mother in law
these things make this day particular difficult for all of us 

*So how do you survive this day * 
Do you bury yourself under the duvet ? escape to the countryside with your partner
Do you face it head on with family or friends 
what will you be doing 

Whatever you do, you can either share it here or just leave a message for others 
who On this day of all days may need your loving support just a bit more than today or yesterday.

Thinking of everyone here, at FF
Who has suffered and will find Mothers day Particular hard this year,

~Dizzi~​


> Thank you for contacting me.
> I enjoyed my visit on your website!
> To read more by Rachel Keller, visit Rachel's Writings at http://www.rachelkeller.com.
> 
> ...



​

*So many months I carried you 
and I couldn't wait to see
What a wonderful little person
you would turn out to be.
I had my dreams of how it would be 
just to watch you grow.
But now those dreams are faded
Because I shall never know.
For God in His great wisdom
looked from His throne above
and saw how beautiful you were,
so He carried you away with love.
Now the rocking chair sits silent, 
and the lullabies won't be voiced.
But in heaven there's a celebration
as all of the angels rejoice.
My tears, they won't be quiet,
They low like a river roars,
And I know my life is forever changed.
To be the same no more.
I must be a special mother because I've been set apart.
Some mothers carry their children in their arms,
But I carry you in my heart.* 
Poem copyright by Beverly Tinney 
Article copyright 2000, Rachel L. Keller

​


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks Dizzi   i know this thread gets started every year + there are a few who use it

i dont know this day i have always managed to skip through without thinking but mothers day 2009 could be + hopefully will be the last one i DONT celebrate, by this i mean that i hope to god that my next TX works, if it doesnt i will probably find that i will never recieve a mothers day card let alone a gift of flowers + choccys, its not even that that really bothers me, you know the commercial bit (cards + prezzies), its just the thought of never having a unconditional long loving cuddle that nothing can beat from my own little person 

dont know what gonna do next sunday, anything but think about it may be good  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cleg  
I understand what your saying hun  
I hope this is my last childless mothersday too


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have been trying to avoid thinking about it


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I try not to let mothers day upset me
I have my mummy and compared to alot of people i consider myself lucky  
My DH bought me flowers last mothers day as i was PG then, and my little angel baby will be with me every mothers day
for as long as i live, and i dont need a card to know that.

I get more upset on fathers day cos i cant go and buy DH a lovely card to give from our baby  
But our time will come and for now i will continue to enjoy celebrating the days for my parents  

Sending big hugs to those of you who need them       

Lots of love Danni x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Poppy -_I get more upset on fathers day_ Snap!


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

Hiya girls - this is the first mothers days since trying for a baby (4 yrs 4 mths) that has got to me because I should have been a mother for real this yr, but sadly im not cos last yr i had a miscarriage in May  its having 2 best mates who I will be texting tomorrow to say happy mothers day that feels the hardest for some reason?

Charnich - Im with you, it would be great for my DP to get me a card off my cat, but he doesnt think like that.

Its like you say, its not about the cards or pressies, its about have that special little something of yours that you will love unconditionally and have unconditional love back


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you all a huuuuuge hug.  I am struggling today

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue


----------



## penni_pencil (Aug 19, 2008)

big hugs to everyone today....


----------

